# Horsebox pre-purchase inspection



## Cornish (14 April 2018)

Hi all, am posting on behalf of a friend who is looking at a 3.5t box in Bristol area. Does anyone have any recommendations for someone in area that offers a pre-purchase inspection service so that I can pass the details on. TIA


----------



## cowgirl16 (17 April 2018)

Hi Cornish, my OH does this, pm me and we'll swap info.


----------

